# Opinion on Deer Drives



## peanut

I would like to get some opinions. Around 10 years ago I purchased 54 Acres in northeast ohio. I posted no hunting signs on my property and my first few years hunting it were awsome. Around six years ago the property behind me sold and the new owner has 15-25 friends and neighbors that push the deer. The new neighbor asked me for permission to hunt but never mentioned the orange army that would be with him. I kicked them off my property. Later the neighbor stopped by and told me that if he couldn't hunt my property then I wasn't allowed on his even to track a wounded deer that runs onto his property. I made a deal with him since I bow hunt and only gun hunt the first and second day, they could hunt it the rest of the week. Two years ago I shot a nice 8 point but found it had been shot before and some of the meat was green so I didn't eat it. Last year I found a dead doe that they shot and didn't find. My opinion is this. Deer drives are dangerous and results in wounded deer because it's hard to get a good kill shot on a running deer not to mention where is the sport in pushing deer into an open field while 8-10 guys are waiting to shoot them. I know my neighbor kills 15-20 deer per year and as a result the population is way down. I am thinking about not allowing this type of hunting on my property. I am wanting some opinions on what some of you think about pushing deer. Thank you.


----------



## BassBlaster

I have been involved in one deer drive in my life and it scared me to death. I had allready tagged out for the season so I agreed to drive for some buddies at the end of the week. We decided to push a corn field we knew were holding deer. We had a little meeting and made it very clear that NO ONE was to shoot toward the corn. We set everyone up at various locations in the bordering cut bean field and it was on. About half way through the corn field, a single doe came busting balls out of the corn across the bean field. It sounded like World War II from where I was at and I couldnt see a single thing but corn in every direction. I hit the dirt imediately untill all the gun fire had stopped. I have never been more scared in my life. There were five guys shooting at that deer. Everyone of them unloaded thier guns (this was back before the 3 shot rule too) and no one hit that poor deer.

If I had my own property to manage or at least had control of a property to manage for deer hunting, absolutely no one would be allowed to hunt that wouldnt agree to practicing QDM and gun hunting would be off limits. I do gun hunt but its more for the tradition of deer camp anymore. Your neighbor that has absolutely no respect for your property would just be out of luck. Id just hunt a little further from his proprty line to lessen the chance of a wounded deer leaving your property.


----------



## dwmikemx

Your right on! I think deer drives should be illegal. I own 100 acres that I bow and gun hunt with a ML. There's a large group of guys that drive the adjoining properties the last weekend of gun season and they go everywhere. It's to the point that I don't even go on my property the last days of gun season in fear of getting shot.


----------



## River Anglin

It would be difficult to convince me to participate in a drive. However, I happen to like them in my present location. I have a plot all to myself and the adjacent property does big drives. The deer all run to me! At least that's my wishful thinking 

Another nearby property had 16 deer taken from it last year. The land owner gave one guy permission and he brought all his buddies. That's a perfect example of why I have had alot of trouble finding landowners willing to allow me access lately. I know it's perfectly legal, but I really question the ethics of drives in my part of the state which has precious little deer habitat left. It's all cleared agricultural land. We've already mentioned the fact that it's quite dangerous.


----------



## ezbite

I too think they need to be illegal.


----------



## ski

We do deer drives the last 4 days of Pennsylvania gun season. We have 8-12 guys pushing very large tracts of public land. I feel safe. We are all very safe hunters and we are pushing very large thickets. 
I also hunt in Ohio during gun week and have witnessed and been nearly shot by a group that was pushing the woods I was sitting in. There are groups that hunt safely and those that do not. 
If it was my property that you are talking about, I would tell them no.
ski


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

ski said:


> There are groups that hunt safely and those that do not.
> If it was my property that you are talking about, I would tell them no.
> ski


I second that!
They are a great way to get deer moving but need consideration!


----------



## Jigging Jim

Deer Drives work - but must be organized with careful Planning. The Shooters really need to have restraint in their shooting. Lots of Blaze Orange should be worn. Communication is vital for safety.


----------



## nicklesman

We push deer all the time with great success. You have to have safe hunters.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Lundy

Deer drives are a tradition in many hunting groups and families.

The area that I hunt there is a very large group 25+ guys that run drives everyday of the week. They kill bunches of deer. They also group hunt as far as tags go and it sure sounds like the 3 shot rule does not apply to many of them.

I have had to dispatch a few deer over the years that were wounded and ended up on the property. Last year I found a small 6 that had one shot, well placed, that was dead just feet, in an open grass,( 3" high grass) field, over the fence line. That deer could not have gone far after being shot. They didn't find it for some reason or didn't look because they were shooting at every deer that came through and didn't know they had hit it, who knows.

I am not against deer drives, just how some deer drives are conducted.


----------



## alumcreeker

Its like this I own land no deer drives period my buddies are a part of a group that drives all week they don't even ask me cause they know the answer you can't hold mature deer on property that is pressured or if so they are nocturnal now as for the you can't track onto his place .... screw him track after dark and keep it quite he wants to be an a$$ then play his game its my responsibility to find an animal I shoot if im choosing to take that deers life the least I can do it recover the animal just stay outta his house site good luck and make his life difficult also tell him no tracking on your place as well see what he does bet he'll still come looking just as you should

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## big red

deerdrives can be done safely if cordnated properly and the amount of hunters are limited.
i don't do drives anymore do to my brother-in-laws buddy.he is one of those hunters that has to be on stand and do all the shooting.if he would shoot one and it's not big enough.he then wants someone else to tag it so he can keep hunting for something bigger.i've said something to him and my b-i-l about it and they told not to worry about it.now, a deer drive to them is driving their quads through the woods to push.they do this to each one except where they stand hunt.
this has been mentioned to the local warden but,they are to busy to cover the whole county during gun week to catch them doing it.


----------



## bobk

I am not against deer drives, just how some deer drives are conducted.[/QUOTE]

Bingo!


----------



## peanut

Thank you for all the replies. It's good to know some of you feel the same way about this type of hunting. My main reason for purchasing this property was for my son and I to hunt it because I had some bad experiences hunting state land. I have several feeders that I keep full year round and two trail cameras over them. I haven't seen a mature buck on my cameras for two years and the number of deer isn't one third of what it was. I talked to another neighbor yesterday because I noticed he posted his property and he isn't allowing anyone on his property because he had a trail cam stolen. His property has a big open field where the shooters would set up when they pushed my property. Although it sucks someone stole his camers this is good news to me. I am going to have a talk with the neighbor who drives deer today and tell him I don't mind if he hunts my property but only he is allowed and if he gives me any problem I will tell him to just stay off my property. I have never hunted his land so it's no loss to me. I feel if they want to push deer they should go to state land not my land where I have been feeding them. I am posting my property today because now I'm woried about my cameras and feeders. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Mushijobah

Not a huge fan of the 30 person woodlot clearing pots & pans operations. Really screws up hunting the rest of the year, not to mention the constant reports of trespassing.


----------



## Whaler

I prefer to hunt natural movement. If I get a deer okay if not that's okay too. Back when my buddy was alive and we hunted together we would make a drive for each other now and then but that was one man helping another man and we did it quietly without making any noise. I hate to hear a bunch of idiots going through the woods making all kinds of noise.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

peanut said:


> where is the sport in pushing deer into an open field while 8-10 guys are waiting to shoot them. I know my neighbor kills 15-20 deer per year and as a result the population is way down. I am thinking about not allowing this type of hunting on my property. I am wanting some opinions on what some of you think about pushing deer. Thank you.



Is it more sporting to sit thirty feet in a tree over a corn pile with a bow? 

If you don't like deer drives, don't let them hunt your property.

I've hunted with a group of guys (usually 10- 16), that drive deer. We don't have any hip shooting cowboys in our group, or guys that shoot at anything that moves. We have permission to hunt about 2800 acres, and the landowners know what we do, and how many of us are going to do it. Most of them show up for the all-u-can eat fish fry the night before opening day. We also have a safety meeting every morning. Every once in a while, we have a hit deer that we can't find. We do everything in our power to recover every deer that's been shot. Everyone that's hunted deer knows you don't find every deer you've shot, whether it's from a stand, with a gun, or with a bow. It doesn't happen very often with our group. We're friends with the few hunters that hunt the adjacent property that we drive, and they're happy that we do it. Many of the deer they've harvested were a direct result of us getting the deer moving. They also know they are welcome to join us, and sometimes they do.


----------



## alumcreeker

Not trying to start a major fight but in reference to someone sitting 30ft high over a corn pile. Well look at it like this. If you hunt a bean field in early oct....bait. a cut corn field in nov....bait. a winter wheat field in jan....bait ever hunt in a woods full of acorns....bait so let's really not go this far the fact is that yea some deer drives can be done safely he asked what he should do. Unless you own a crap load of land you can not do deer drives and tell me that year after year the numbers of deer stay the same and the amount of mature bucks remains the same. Sorry to jump but people are always saying how corn piles are cheating and really they are just a much smaller food plot good luck to everyone in the up coming weeks be safe have fun and remember we are all out for the love of the greatest sport there is not the kill

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## peanut

Deer drives are like pulling a huge net through the water when fishing. Sure pushing deer gets them moving and is a great way to fill your tag but I would get more enjoyment taking a trophy buck from a tree knowing I successfully planed my hunt, placed my stand in the right spot and eliminated my human scent than I would standing in an open field shooting one that other hunters forced my way. I enjoy the hunt as much or even more than the kill. I don't kill every deer I see. I enjoy watching them but If a big buck comes by he is toast. There is nothing like sitting in a stand and watching deer and other animals in their peacefull environment when they don't know your there. That is what hunting is all about to me.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

peanut said:


> Deer drives are like pulling a huge net through the water when fishing. Sure pushing deer gets them moving and is a great way to fill your tag but I would get more enjoyment taking a trophy buck from a tree knowing I successfully planed my hunt, placed my stand in the right spot and eliminated my human scent than I would standing in an open field shooting one that other hunters forced my way. I enjoy the hunt as much or even more than the kill. I don't kill every deer I see..



Your first sentance is both absurd and ignorant. There are no shots fired on the majority of the drives we do. A lot of times, we'll sit back and watch 5, 10, 15, or as many as twenty or more deer pass through an area where no stander was placed. None of get angry, or throw a fit. We shrug and laugh it off. Last year, I hunted every day of gun week, plus the bonus weekend, plus two days of muzzleloader. I had every intentions of filling the freezer. I never took my safety off in all that time. Driving deer doesn't mean you are guaranteed to fill your tags, or fields will be full of gut piles. I easily saw 150 or more deer during the days I hunted, but was never presented with a shot. We aren't there simply for the kill. The camradery factor is through the roof, and the main reason we're there. For some of the guys, it's the only time they get to spend with the group. It'd be hard to spend time with the guys while sitting in a tree, alone. Two of the guys that come down every year have never even pulled the trigger in ten years. We always kid them about spending the money for tags, and they just say 'you never know'.

It's just like fishing. Some say trolling is ridiculous, and are die hard casters/drifters. Do what you enjoy doing, and let the others enjoy themselves, as well.


----------



## wildman

Ha Ha Ha, some of the post on here are just funny! A big net? What!!!!

Wounding deer? More deer get wounded by bow hunters than any deer drives ever would... I know of 7 deer wounded in a small urban wood lot by 4 different hunters. Deer get wounded sometimes when you hunt them.

Deer drives have been a method of hunting dateing back to pre-BC. It is a very affective way to hunt. I bet half of the anti's have never been on one...

*NorthSouthOhioFisherman, Hetfieldinn, and Jigging Jim are right on with there statements...
*

illegal Ha ha ha yea right that would be the day.... Really you don't like it so it should be illegal?

We drive deer every year and yes we shoot deer. Some years are better than others last year the weather was ruff and was not as good as other years.. I bow hunt all bow season. When gun season comes it it is a nice change of pace. I sit the first day and the second morning after that we drive deer... I gun hunt on public so there are plenty of land. I also hunt in the hill country so it is IMO alot safer. I have hunted in the flat land and I don't think I will do it again... 1) flat land seens unsafe. 2) The guy's I deer drove with were unsafe. Which is important to me....... 

When we drive deer the guy's we drive with are the funnyest guy's ever. We have to do drives because my face hurts from laughing so hard I may die if we don't brake away from the truck's. Just a great time. Not to mention all the deer that slip though and get shot by other hunters!!!! I live in SW ohio where the big boy's are at. I have plenty of priv. land but we still head out to wayne to gun hunt for the trad. that has been pasted down to me from my grandfather. Just as deer driving have been.

If you don't like it don't do it, don't let anyone else do it on your property. But don't knock it, maybe find some guy's that have some common scent's and try it... You may like it!!!!


----------



## peanut

I knew the big net would get some laughs and stir the pot but where I live we don't have huge wooded areas. It is mainly farm land and the wooded areas around me are around 200 acres separated by open fields and as flat as my first girlfriend. Pushing deer with 25 to 30 hunters in that situation is not only dangerous but it can wipe out the population. My trail cameras that I have had since 07 are proof of that. I in no way would want driving deer to be illegal just because I don't do it or approve of it on my property. Our rights as hunters and gun owners are threatened enough. Good luck to all and have a safe hunt however you do it.


----------



## Eric E

Some of you may do deer drives correctly but the majority of slob hunters don't get on hunting websites. If done the wrong way it can injure a lot more deer. If I owned property I would not allow it, but I hunt more for bigger bucks. If I needed the meat to survive I would.


----------



## Nikster

If done right drive's are great. Key word DONE RIGHT. Knowledable hunters, who know how to hunt, have full knowledge of what to expect, & hunters who just don't go out & wing it.

I've seen CLUSTER #*%@ of so called drives that were nightmares. 

I have participated in drive's in Wisconsin & Iowa, all with great results. But the hunters I hooked up with have been doing drives as a tradtion for 2 & 3 generations.

Nik,


----------



## ezbite

wildman said:


> Ha Ha Ha, some of the post on here are just funny! A big net? What!!!!
> 
> Wounding deer? More deer get wounded by bow hunters than any deer drives ever would... I know of 7 deer wounded in a small urban wood lot by 4 different hunters. Deer get wounded sometimes when you hunt them.
> 
> Deer drives have been a method of hunting dateing back to pre-BC. It is a very affective way to hunt. I bet half of the anti's have never been on one...
> 
> *NorthSouthOhioFisherman, Hetfieldinn, and Jigging Jim are right on with there statements...
> *
> 
> illegal Ha ha ha yea right that would be the day.... Really you don't like it so it should be illegal?
> 
> We drive deer every year and yes we shoot deer. Some years are better than others last year the weather was ruff and was not as good as other years.. I bow hunt all bow season. When gun season comes it it is a nice change of pace. I sit the first day and the second morning after that we drive deer... I gun hunt on public so there are plenty of land. I also hunt in the hill country so it is IMO alot safer. I have hunted in the flat land and I don't think I will do it again... 1) flat land seens unsafe. 2) The guy's I deer drove with were unsafe. Which is important to me.......
> 
> When we drive deer the guy's we drive with are the funnyest guy's ever. We have to do drives because my face hurts from laughing so hard I may die if we don't brake away from the truck's. Just a great time. Not to mention all the deer that slip though and get shot by other hunters!!!! I live in SW ohio where the big boy's are at. I have plenty of priv. land but we still head out to wayne to gun hunt for the trad. that has been pasted down to me from my grandfather. Just as deer driving have been.
> 
> If you don't like it don't do it, don't let anyone else do it on your property. But don't knock it, maybe find some guy's that have some common scent's and try it... You may like it!!!!


looks like you have all the answers. close this thread!!


----------



## lang99

this is the problem with hunters today, we criticize each other to much. cross bows, baiting, deer drives, shooting small bucks. different strokes for different folks! what ever method you choose be safe, ethical, respectful and have fun!


----------



## sherman51

i dont see anything wrong with drives, as long as what youre doing is legal. but i dont want somebody elce shooting my deer. thats the bonus at the end of my hunt. but if thats how you want to hunt, then im 100% behind you. same thing with crossbows, or rifles. if there legal where you hunt, go and have fun. just be careful however you hunt.
sherman


----------



## Hardtop

Nobody has mentioned the main reason I only participated in one organized deer drive over 35yrs of deer hunting to date. How can you watch a group of nervous, young deer out in the middle of an open field, confused by the sight of orange soldiers at every other fence post, franticly looking for an escape route, and then open fire on them as they panic and have pumpkin balls rip thru non vital body parts...? I only needed to witness that one time to know the diference between ethical hunting and this organized slaughter condoned by ODNR because they need to keep the deer kill at a certain level.
How many "gun drive hunters" have experienced the thrill of outsmarting a nice buck on his turf, and sending a smooth quite shaft thur his heart . a result of accuracy and patience that allows you to humainly harvest a deer without them even knowing you were there as they die........Man up, and make the switch.....HT


----------



## wildman

Man up and make the switch? You are probely the same guy that only hunts deer with a bow. ( I could be wrong) But It is a differant type of deer hunting and enjoyable..

It's funny that you say what you said

"How many "gun drive hunters" have experienced the thrill of outsmarting a nice buck on his turf, and sending a smooth quite shaft thur his heart . a result of accuracy and patience that allows you to humainly harvest a deer without them even knowing you were there as they die........Man up, and make the switch.....HT" 

There is a guy that hunts the same urban land I hunt. He also has *Ohio bow hunter association* On all three vehicals he drives. And there (OBHA)second paragragh on there opening page is about killing humainly..... This guy has wounded 3 nice bucks and a doe this year with his bow. I found his 10pt last year for him... 
So wounding deer can happen with any method. 

I hunt for big bucks with my bow all season as do a lot of hunters. By the way I have killed many nice ones 140's and up with a bow... and a 150 during a drive.

"*I am not against deer drives, just how some deer drives are conducted"*
A good statement. But I feel that it is up to the older hunters to teach the younger one how it is done correctly... It is an art, a well oiled machine it's kind of little like football every one has a part and timing and communication is key... It can be great or it can fall apart.

*lang99 couldn't of said it any better...*

All I have to say is every year it is the die hard bow hunter (not all) and gun hunters that drive deer argue about deer drives. It is silly. It is all part of the hunting. 

As for the guys that tresspass while driving deer. There is no differance than the guy's that sneak hunt with a bow on other peoples land without permission and they should be punished for it...

*As for ezbite*: I don't have all the answers. I am just stating my thoughts and opinions on deer driving and this is an open forum which allow's that. I didn't know that was a problem. But on this site I find that if you differ from what some of the _long timer's_ on here think then it always becomes a problem..I am suprised Magis hasn't chimed in yet... I think one of my last post was about the new check in laws. Since I differed in opinion it became an attack on me. Which time will tell on that one when the #'s come out...

If the thread goes on or not doesn't matter if you just don't get on it.....


----------



## nicklesman

I have to agree I enjoy bow hunting a lot. Nothing like hearing the leaves crunch on a cool November morning. I have taken several deer with my bow including a few nice ones. No super giants but nice trophies in my eyes.
I also love getting the orange army together in gun season. There is nothing like spending time with family and friends. We have a few hundred acres we push and bow hunt that produce trophy deer every year. They always come back. We put together well thought out drives and try to give everyone there chance at deer. We take our fair share of deer with guns and bows. Why are so many of you so quick to judge? If you do not agree with it then simply don't do it. But please don't judge Me because I do. Deer drives are a tradition at many hunting camps and family traditions. Ez I love your videos and posts but why would you want to take that away from people. I agree there are a lot of drives that are sloppy and sloppy hunters also. Unfortunately that is part of hunting just like thieves, trespassing, and whatever else you want to throw in this category. Why take it away from us hunters that do take the time and effort to ensure safe fun drives? Sorry to ramble on but this kinda got me going when I read the whole thing.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Hardtop said:


> Nobody has mentioned the main reason I only participated in one organized deer drive over 35yrs of deer hunting to date. How can you watch a group of nervous, young deer out in the middle of an open field, confused by the sight of orange soldiers at every other fence post, franticly looking for an escape route, and then open fire on them as they panic and have pumpkin balls rip thru non vital body parts...? I only needed to witness that one time to know the diference between ethical hunting and this organized slaughter condoned by ODNR because they need to keep the deer kill at a certain level.



You witnessed one group of idiots attempt at a deer drive, and now all deer drives are unethical?


----------



## Seaturd

Don't care for 'em myself although drivers from adjoining properties have provided me with plenty of venison in my freezer. The thing I dislike most is the yoyo's slinging lead at running deer and the cripples that result. I've seen a lot of that in 32 yrs of deer hunting.


----------



## killingtime

i to dont mind a small well thought out deer drive with a few guys that know what they are doing. i dont get involved with the big deer drives anymore but there are only 4-6 of us that hunt together. mid week i like to put guys in there stands and just walk real slow and try to pop the deer up without pushing them in the next county. i will only do this if the deer are absolutely not moving otherwise we will just sit in the buddy stands and relax and enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## bass pro

when i was 16 i went on a drive 1 guy shot right at me got away with my life thank god. that guy got thrown out of the group right on the spot. next drive deer came out every where everyone was shooting but me after it was done they all came to me and said why didnt you shoot. i told them the guys where in the way and when the deer cleared they was to far and i got all kinds of praise out of it. now i'm 33 and have my own group that consist of kids. started with one that was 14 now hes 21 and helps me. the kids in the group age from 16 down to 12 and everyone knows if they make bad judgement they are done for good. have had 0 and i repeat 0 incidents at all in matter of fact i laghed at a kid because a deer ran out and he asked me if it was alright to shoot. SO WITH THAT SAID I AGREE WITH WILDMAN THE OLDER GROUP NEEDS TO SHOW THE YOUNGER AND TEACH THEM WHATS RIGHT. i thank my step dad for showing me. good luck be safe and dont forget to take a kid with ya!!!!!! god bless guys and gals


----------



## icefisherman4life

Went one day driving with my cousin and some of his buddys ill never do it again. shooting at running deer and wounding em isnt my cup of tea. plus i heard one bullet zing over my head i was done.


----------



## Muskarp

icefisherman4life said:


> Went one day driving with my cousin and some of his buddys ill never do it again. shooting at running deer and wounding em isnt my cup of tea. plus i heard one bullet zing over my head i was done.


Are you kidding. Wounded deer occur in all types of hunting. Grow up and quit trying to put some political spin on this!!! Maybe if you knew your weapon better you would not have such reservations about shooting at moving targets!! And bullets zinging over your head? Were you shooting at each other or the deer? Drama Queens, gotta love 'em! Ya know as dangerous as all you make this seem. Nobody gets killed this way, food for thought!!!


----------



## Lundy

Muskarp said:


> Maybe if you knew your weapon better you would not have such reservations about shooting at moving targets!!



I am sure you would agree that the percentage of a successful shot is less for a moving target versus a stationary target.

How many shots out of 10 can YOU put in a stationary 12" circle at 50yds, 100yds? Almost any hunter could answer this.

How many shots out of 10 can YOU put in a 12" circle at 50 yds at a target moving 10 MPH, 15 MPH? How about at 100 yds? I doubt that many if any hunter, including YOU can answer this question. I know I can't

How do YOU practice moving shots to "get to know your weapon better"?

How far do you need to lead a deer that is running at various speeds and distances?

Slug at 1900 FPS - flight time 50 yds = .0789 sec, 100 yds = .1579 sec

10 MPH - 50 yds = 1.15 ft, 100 yds = 2.31 ft
20 MPH- 50 yds = 2.31 ft, 100 yds = 4.63 ft
30 MPH - 50 yds = 3.47 ft, 100 yds = 6.94 ft

How many guys do you know that can pull those shots off 100% of the time, 50% of the time? I don't know any and I don't care how well they know their weapon.

I know not all deer on drives are running when shot or shot at, but many are.

Again, I do not have a problem with deer drives, and yes that hunting method does have the potential to wound a lot of deer, that is just a fact, no getting around it.

Deer drives that are organized, safe and conducted legally are a lot of fun and very productive.


----------



## lang99

Lundy said:


> Deer drives that are organized, safe and conducted legally are a lot of fun and very productive.


totally agree with this statement


----------



## wildman

Everyone say's that shooters have to have restraint. I don't get it... If you have been taught correctly then that shouldn't be an issue.... 

Really all the deer I have killed or shot at all have a background, clear shooting lanes and most are not moving. One that was moving was walking across a hill. 

Lundy I agree with you 100%.

If you had a deer running at 100 yd's in a valley of grass and you had plenty of time to set up. Broad side not a fast run. Would you take a shot? 






My answer is maybe. Ha Ha Ha, but I would try to get it to stop...


----------



## Lundy

wildman said:


> If you had a deer running at 100 yd's in a valley of grass and you had plenty of time to set up. Broad side not a fast run. Would you take a shot?


Personally no. But I have no self imposed pressure to kill a deer. I can kill the next one that day with a higher percentage shot, or the one tomorrow, or the day after or not at all.

I have hunted with MZ's for the last 10-12 years and single shot shotguns prior to that. I have a very strong personal belief in one well placed shot. I'm not good enough to consistently put a good kill shot on a running deer. That is not a shot I practice, nor do I know anyone that practices that shot. I don't think I want to practice on a live animal.

Doesn't mean I think my way is the only way. Others can hunt and choose shots anyway they desire, that's their choice.


----------



## Muskarp

Lundy, I get your point, however, I was not suggesting 100 yard shots at running deer. Most deer drives I have been on see about a 50yd max. I'm sure there are guys that take these longer shots. But they are no different than the guys throwing arrows at deer 50yds away. We have slobs all around us in all we do. Always have and always will. It's just like Wildman stated: RESTRAINT.


----------



## sherman51

i have wounded a deer or two over the years for one reason or another. but i dont think anyone that takes a 100 yrd shot at a running deer is making a ethical shot. i have a hard time just hitting my target at 100 yrds just shooting without using some type of rest. and i shot expert in the marine corps for 4 yrs. at 100 yrds a deer running at a slow run will take one lead and if the deer speeds up alittle the lead will change. i just dont think anyone can judge how fast a deer is running at 100 yrds. but if you choose to take this kind of shot then its your buisness. but i,ll pass every time.

i have taken running shots before, but they were within 25 yrds. anything over that and i,ll just keep trying to get them to stop until they are out of range. then just hope i get a better shot next time.

but on a deer drive they are usely in a hurry but not always on the run. as a matter of fact they will usely go for short distances then either stop and look back or do a slow walk while checking behind them. i,ve never actualy done a deer drive myself, but i have watched plenty on tv and i,ve been watching deer for alot of years now. and have seen how they travel. these are just my opinions and are not meant for everyone. 

and i do think deer drives could be alot of fun if done correctly. if you dont mind using your tag on a deer somebody elce shot. i think i would be ok if i was the one on stand,LOL. but i would still pick my shot. i have passed more shots than i,ve taken.
sherman

ps muskarp is right about there always being that 10% slobs in anything you do.


----------



## wildman

"ps muskarp is right about there always being that 10% slobs in anything you do." 


If not more!!!


I only shot at stuff that I am confident I can make... Every shot I take I weigh the situation when it come's. I am not one to take dumb shot's It just depends on the the shoot..

Yea Lundy I understand the no preasure thing. I can shoot a deer just about when every I want and have killed my fair share.. (Urban Land) So Preasure to kill isn't there either.. But to be honest I would love to start practicing that shot. I think it would be a blast.


----------



## icefisherman4life

sorry if i ticked you off with my opinion musk. seems like i did. i was just stating my opinion. sorry for speaking my view.


----------



## wildman

My question on the running deer: I wouldn't shoot at it... But I always loved the part in the old western's where the guy shoots the guy off the horse or the Quigly down under movie.... Yes, it's only a movie. I would practice those shot's if the dam bullet's were not as high priced....Between gas and shell/bullet's it cost a lot of $$$ to do anything.. I make good money but it just suck's to watch it fly away! LOL


----------



## marshal45

Sorry folks. Drives are a B.S. way to hunt and include a bunch of hunters that usually pick up a weapon once per year just for this. I have been pushed out of a lot of woods from these such idiotic ways of wounding deer. It pisses me off seeing deer running through the woods with only 2 or 3 limbs left and we all know what I am talking about because we have seen it with our own eyes. Do your homework if you are going to harvest a deer and get out there and study the woods and fool the deer. The problem is that the deer usually fools us. Deer are not a rabbit that we can pepper with 6 shot and if one pellet hits it it dies. These are large animals that need to be hit in the right spot. I am sick of this type of hunting and it has ruined pretty much all tactical and strategic planning on my part to harvest a deer on all of the properties I have hunted.


----------



## wildman

marshal45 said:


> Sorry folks. Drives are a B.S. way to hunt and include a bunch of hunters that usually pick up a weapon once per year just for this. I have been pushed out of a lot of woods from these such idiotic ways of wounding deer.* It pisses me off seeing deer running through the woods with only 2 or 3 limbs left and we all know what I am talking about because we have seen it with our own eyes. * Do your homework if you are going to harvest a deer and get out there and study the woods and fool the deer. The problem is that the deer usually fools us. Deer are not a rabbit that we can pepper with 6 shot and if one pellet hits it it dies. These are large animals that need to be hit in the right spot. I am sick of this type of hunting and it has ruined pretty much all tactical and strategic planning on my part to harvest a deer on all of the properties I have hunted.



As to broadheads found in the deer I kill???? Or The deer I find dead from an arrow??? 

Sitting 22ft up on a trail is so tactical and strategic? 

I do a lot of drives but I hunt all season as does the other drives..

If you hunt public then buy your own land. If you have land then call the GW...

All I can say is it must suck to be you. Having all your tactical and strategic planning ruined...


----------



## Red1

I personally subscribe to the "one shot, one kill" philosophy of hunting. I've been following that practice for decades. Years ago I hunted with groups a few times, but didn't like seeing the way they'd shoot at running deer at 100 or 200 yards when they couldn't hope to make a kill. I've found many wounded deer over the years, and it disgusts me -- and helps feed the coyotes.

Just talked to a neighbor who owns about 180 acres. Last Saturday (gun season) he and some friends were hunting on his property and they heard 121 shots (they counted) coming from over the next hill in a 2-1/2 hour period. We have to wonder now how many of the deer those so-called hunters killed and checked in, and how many others were left to die. 

I think deer drives can be done properly; but I've never witnessed it.


----------



## jiggineyes22

ok heres my thoughts.... for me there is absolutley no better way to hunt then to be sitting in my treestand with a bow and watching all the natural activity. Knowing I did so much work for scouting, stand placement, scent elimination, planning my stand access, and everything else that goes into bow hunting then connecting with a mature buck is priceless. However, I am also a member of a sportsman club in Noble county ( and yes regarding the craigslist murders, actually only 50 yards off our leased property, very scary) I love going down to hang out with the guys during the week of gun season and we do deer drives towards the last few days. To throw a number out there I would say maybe 5% of the deer we get on their feet actually get a shot taken at them. I feel the most ethical way to drive deer is for the drivers to almost still hunt through the woods. We walk so slow and stop every few steps and what this does is keeps the deer alot more calm. By time they get to the standers alot of times they are just walking and present a good shot. Also deer, especially smart bucks are known for laying there watching you walk by them. As long as your on a steady walk and they know where you are, alot of times they will let you walk on by. Trying to be sneaky and stopping often really seems to make them nervous because they can't exactly pinpoint you and sometimes I think they feel you stopped because you see them. I would say 75% of the deer that took off by me was when I was stopped and completely quite. So to sum it up, I could very easily go the rest of my life without doing another drive, but it's fun to get other people in our group chances at deer as well, especially when alot of our members are getting older and it's harder to sit in the cold for any period of time. I think if you have safe hunters and the drives are done correctly it can be ethical. In regards to baiting deer, I have been baiting corn,apples,and mineral lick for years my thoughts are it's maybe just another edge to have at best. It's not as easy as just putting some food out and shooting a big buck. Every aspect of bow hunting still goes into your hunt and the deer still have to move in daylight, and you have to make the shot. Why would that be unethical but hunting on a deer trail,food plot, calling one in, using doe scent, or anything else we do be considered fine? Any one who specifically bow hunts for mature bucks will tell you, we need every single edge we can get. I have only harvested 1 mature big buck over a bait pile( this year) in all the years I've done it. I've heard people say "well over a food plot, they can come from anywhere" well I guess that can be true, but a good hunter is going to pattern and set up on the trail the mature buck uses so I really see no difference


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Lundy hit it spot on...deer drives are a fine (and legal) hunting tactic. Drives can be safe, productive and fun (and not just for gun hunters). 

However, if not done properly drives can be very dangerous and result in wounded animals.....much like other hunting tactics.

I don't participate in deer drives, but that isn't to say I never will in the future. However, I wouldn't participate with a group described in the original post...and I wouldn't allow them to hunt my property in that fashion either.

IMO drives get a bad reputation during gun season because of the groups that operate in this unsafe fashion. There are a lot of groups out there that properly perform drives safely and in a fashion that provides high percentage ethical shots.


----------



## SB2

I very rarely ever get involved in this type of conversation, but here it goes. We as deer hunters have the right to hunt how ever we want! Personally, I like to sit or stand hunt. But, I have said Thank You to many people that have pushed deer to me off of there Deer Drives. And if any of you folks that have said that deer drives are (BS), haven't shot one off of someone elses deer drives you are lying! If you don't like driving deer don't! As for the 2 or 3 legged deer, they could have been shot by stand hunter, driver, stalker or hit by a car. We are free to hunt how ever we choose, and if you don't like it stop hunting. Or better yet stop shooting deer off of someone elses drive, remember most of that mid afternoon movement is from other hunters walking around or people driving. 

And for the orginal post, if you don't want people to drive deer on your property don't allow it!


----------



## crappiedude

marshal45 said:


> *seeing deer running through the woods with only 2* or 3 *limbs left *and we all know what I am talking about


Is that even possible?


----------



## nicklesman

crappiedude said:


> Is that even possible?


Unfortunately yes. Especially the three legged variety. It amazes me how tough that animal is. It also amazes me about how some of you feel. It is so sad that a small percentage of idiots can give something such a bad rap. I wish I had the authority to invite some of you to come with me to experience a well thought out and safe deer drive. A lot of strategy goes into a well organized drive also. It takes a good group of guys to get everyone on the same page.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crappiedude

nicklesman said:


> Unfortunately yes. Especially the three legged variety. It amazes me how tough that animal is. It also amazes me about how some of you feel. It is so sad that a small percentage of idiots can give something such a bad rap. I wish I had the authority to invite some of you to come with me to experience a well thought out and safe deer drive. A lot of strategy goes into a well organized drive also. It takes a good group of guys to get everyone on the same page.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I was more refering to a "seeing deer running through the woods with only 2 limbs left"

Unfortunatley bad hits aren't just limited to deer drives, if you hunt long enough, it can happen to anyone.

I like all the implications on here from the guys who call everyone else un-ethical because they choose to hunt differently than you choose to. It's your license and it's your tag, do what you want as long as its legal.

Back to the original question, I would tell the guy to not do drives on my land. If I can't look for wounded deer on your land, then you can't look for wounded deer on my land either. I sure wouldn't be bullied on my own land.


----------



## Muskarp

crappiedude said:


> Back to the original question



The original poster probably really doesn't care about opinions. 


> Deer drives are like pulling a huge net through the water when fishing.


Let's be honest. A comment like this shows an opinion has already been formed and he is just trying to get like-minded individuals to reinforce his viewpoint. The whole my way of hunting vs. your way of hunting stuff gets started every year. With stand hunters claiming they never wound or lose a deer, and bowhunters just completely oblivious to the wounds and loses they inflict. And everyone claiming they are better than the other because they studied and waited and lawdy diddy da. We all enjoy hunting for various reasons and not everybody has three days a week to sit on a stand. So we hunt in the most efficient way we can when we can. Bottom line!


----------



## sherman51

i,ll admit i have taken a few deer that had been spooked by other hunters walking in the woods.

as a mater of fact my oldest son was only hunting about 200 yrds from me. sat afternoon he had to relieve himself before climbing into his stand. then just as he was getting into his stand he heard something and turned around to see 2 deer looking at him. they took off running in my direction. they stopped about 75 yrds from me. i had just sit down in my stand. and looked up and there they came. i started sighting in on one of them and they took off again. they got out of my sight but i kept watching. then they turned and came down beside me about 90 yrds. i bleated 2 times and they kept moving. i bleated alittle louder and they stopped. i shot my deer. i wouldnt have ever seen them if my son hadnt spooked them to me. 

its the same thing as a deer drive except i just shot my own deer. but for anyone that dont care who shoots the deer. or if they change drivers so you can shoot your own deer. i think it is a great way to hunt, even tho i have never did a actual deer drive. i have had plenty come by me that have been spooked by someone elce. some of them i get to stop for me and some of them wont stop. if they dont stop, i just dont shoot.
sherman


----------



## Seaturd

The buck I shot this year was bumped by the owner of the property I hunt as he still hunted. Not a coordinated drive but I gave him an assist on the play.
A nice 8 point I got several years ago had two broken legs from some careless drive hunters. I had heard them slinging lead like crazy earlier in the day and this buck came hobbling along about 25 minutes after they had passed by my area. These guys were notorious for crippling deer and losing them. If it didn't fall on the spot they assumed a miss and continued hunting. Drive hunting has its place and can be very effective when done properly. When done haphazardly it can be ugly.


----------



## marshal45

SB2 said:


> I very rarely ever get involved in this type of conversation, but here it goes. We as deer hunters have the right to hunt how ever we want! Personally, I like to sit or stand hunt. But, I have said Thank You to many people that have pushed deer to me off of there Deer Drives. *And if any of you folks that have said that deer drives are (BS), haven't shot one off of someone elses deer drives you are lying*! If you don't like driving deer don't! As for the 2 or 3 legged deer, they could have been shot by stand hunter, driver, stalker or hit by a car. We are free to hunt how ever we choose, and if you don't like it stop hunting. Or better yet stop shooting deer off of someone elses drive, remember most of that mid afternoon movement is from other hunters walking around or people driving.
> 
> And for the orginal post, if you don't want people to drive deer on your property don't allow it!


Actually the deer drives have pushed deer right to me and I didnt shoot. I look at them and tell them to run. I do agree that if one doesnt like drives then shooting them off of other peoples drives isnt right either so I dont. So you probably shouldnt go around calling people liars. Although I was always told that whatever one is accusing you of, they are usually guilty of themselves. 

As for the individual that told me to stop hunting public land and it must suck to be me b/c of my strategic planning etc. seriously dude. I do have a lot of time to hunt and I do also have my own property. I shoot as many deer as I am going to eat. It is when the joining properties around me are putting the drives on everywhere when I have planned enough to get close enough to shoot nice bucks that keep showing up during bow season but just out of reach and having a muzzleloader that I have practiced enough to hit a dime at 100 yards at will and having high expectations on opening day, just to be disappointed each year by these nonsense ways of hunting. 

I do agree that not all drives are bad, just the ones I have witnessed which is quite a few.


----------



## crappiedude

Muskarp said:


> The original poster probably really doesn't care about opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe should should read before you speak*
> The 1st sentence said "I'd like to get some opinions" maybe some one at your home could explain that to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## viper1

Im also against drives. But its legal so go ahead. But its not hunting. It kills a lot of deer and about any one can do it. Does it leave wounded deer sure! Moving shots leave a lot more then standing no doubt. I prefer to hunt. Will I shoot one that's been driven to me? Probably if it stops. Not running. I have no way of knowing why or what sent it my way. But I shoot one shot to kill a deer. In my whole life I have only had to shoot one twice one time. I practice hard and no at what range I can hit a 50 cent piece at. If you have to use any thing bigger you shouldn't hunt.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wildman

"These guys were notorious for crippling deer and losing them. If it didn't fall on the spot they assumed a miss and continued hunting."

I know some bow hunters that are somewhat that way.. One guy has wounded 3 very nice bucks and a doe. This year.. He didn't find any of them nor did he look that hard. I found his 10pter last year on an open hill side less than 100 yds away.. I don't think it's what they use ore how they hunt it's the ethic's of the hunter.....





viper1 said:


> Im also against drives. But its legal so go ahead. But its not hunting. It kills a lot of deer and about any one can do it. Does it leave wounded deer sure! Moving shots leave a lot more then standing no doubt. I prefer to hunt. Will I shoot one that's been driven to me? Probably if it stops. Not running. I have no way of knowing why or what sent it my way. But I shoot one shot to kill a deer. In my whole life I have only had to shoot one twice one time. I practice hard and no at what range I can hit a 50 cent piece at. If you have to use any thing bigger you shouldn't hunt.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


*Do you wear a cape with a S on it? Really If you are that good you should quit your job and go pro! LOL*

Guy's that drive deer are like anything else.Ex: New cars or used cars, sometimes you get a lemon... Women, Sometimes you find a good one sometimes you don't.... you get the picture...


----------



## viper1

Do you wear a cape with a S on it? Really If you are that good you should quit your job and go pro! LOL


Wildboy If you don't know what range you can shoot or not able to hit what your aiming at you ought to stay home. When I taught hunters safety we called guys like you slob hunters! Just shoot at any thing that moves and if it dont fall shoot at something else. Guys like you give the sport a bad name. And your attitude is to be expected from some one who dont know better.


----------



## crappiedude

viper1 said:


> I can hit a 50 cent piece at. If you have to use any thing bigger you shouldn't hunt.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


*Every shot, every time, under every condition?*Man that's good.
but I don't believe it. (nor does it matter to me)


----------



## Muskarp

viper1 said:


> When I taught hunters safety we called guys like you slob hunters!


Is this the same class that you were teaching kids to shoot cats?

Crappiedude "Maybe should should read before you speak" ?

The point was the original poster set this trap out for all the bowhunters to start bashing gun hunters. It happens every year. He was not actually interested in opinions. He was opening this as a venue to start the gun hater name calling. Thus, the reason I posted his comment about drives being huge nets. BTW, maybe you should read your type before you submit!


----------



## crappiedude

Muskarp said:


> The point was the original poster set this trap out for all the bowhunters to start bashing gun hunters. It happens every year. He was not actually interested in opinions. He was opening this as a venue to start the gun hater name calling. Thus, the reason I posted his comment about drives being huge nets. BTW, maybe you should read your type before you submit!


I thought maybe when he said he was looking for an opinion...he was actually looking for an opinion. He wanted some ideas.
Every bow hunter I know and I know a lot of bow hunters, also gun hunts. It's all hunting who really cares how you do it, there only one degree of dead. Typical of this site a guy asks a question and the thread goes way off base. I'm just glad that you knew the real secret meaning to the post. I'm glad you cleared that up, originally I though you were just a know it all and were looking to "start some chit". (note; that is not a typo, I try not to cuss on the internet).

* BTW, maybe you should read your type before you submit!*
(should that be *typing*)?
I certainly can argue with that.
Over the years, I've see quite a bit of typo's and some really poor grammar on these internet forums but I've learned to be mature enough to read the intent of the post and ignore it. I'm sure not an English major and never made it too far in a spelling bee either. I don't claim to be perfect. 
Some folks (the perfect people) can't see beyond it.


----------



## wildman

viper1 said:


> Do you wear a cape with a S on it? Really If you are that good you should quit your job and go pro! LOL
> 
> 
> Wildboy If you don't know what range you can shoot or not able to hit what your aiming at you ought to stay home. When I taught hunters safety we called guys like you slob hunters! Just shoot at any thing that moves and if it dont fall shoot at something else. Guys like you give the sport a bad name. And your attitude is to be expected from some one who dont know better.


Ha Ha Ha I am glad you won't be teaching my kids!!!!! 

I guess slob hunters like myself, That have 5 bucks above 135 2 at 150. (700 club) half with a bow half with a Muzzy.. I have introduced 15+ new hunters to the sport by taking them out. A fish and wildlife degree. Only wounding 4 deer in all my years of hunting, But I do hunt by means of deer drives on occation which I guess that is what makes me a slob hunter. Well thats fine.. Not knowing me and flinging out the types of opinions is your right. Either way it matters little to me. All the lovely thoughts that you have of me all over a joke about your superman powers is just funny to me... Good luck this weekend! LOL


----------



## viper1

wildman said:


> Ha Ha Ha I am glad you won't be teaching my kids!!!!!
> 
> I guess slob hunters like myself, That have 5 bucks above 135 2 at 150. (700 club) half with a bow half with a Muzzy.. I have introduced 15+ new hunters to the sport by taking them out. A fish and wildlife degree. Only wounding 4 deer in all my years of hunting, But I do hunt by means of deer drives on occation which I guess that is what makes me a slob hunter. Well thats fine.. Not knowing me and flinging out the types of opinions is your right. Either way it matters little to me. All the lovely thoughts that you have of me all over a joke about your superman powers is just funny to me... Good luck this weekend! LOL


Dont have super powers. I just make my shots count and at a range I know I can hit. My comments on slob hunter was thinking taking shots at running deer was fine. That's the biggest reason for missing deer other then practice. That and the fact a lot of deer drives go thru property they have no right on. But they think if they walk thru with out guns to drive deer to some one it's ok. Some guys actually put time into hunting lots of time. Just to have a bunch drive thru and ruin any chance to see any thing. Also I never commented any time or any condition. But if you learn to shoot better iyt will improve bad conditions too.
I have put over 7000 kids thru hunters safety. First of all We teach whats in the book not opinion. Second I shoot cats like any other varmint. If it's causing me problems and there is no collar or I don't have knowledge of who it belongs to yes i'll shoot it. Just like a coyote,fox,ground hog or even a viscous dog. Don't lie it keep you animal where it belongs or don't worry about it. 
I have killed many bucks in my day. We don't measure them but i'm sure if we did the scores would be impressive. I do have a beautiful 8 poin and a non typical 15 point I mounted. Now I'm also not real big on mounting them either. But those two for one reason or another were some good memories of a time when I was young and active. 
Well don't sound like your opinion is any better of me. But like you said it really don't matter. learned a long time ago not to worry about things I have no control over.
I have spent a lot of years in the woods and people who know me respect me. I Have taught hunters safety,4h Shooting clubs, Sporting clay's,trap,archery and held sever offices in Federal and county federation groups, President and treasurer of two wildlife clubs.
When I was with the federation we donated most the money you see for the handicapped docks in the area lakes. We also supported and donated a lot to groups such as ducks unlimited,boy and girl scouts,deer clubs and fought for the Beaver Creek cleanup Nease chemical mess. I'm also a lifetime NRA member.
So I do get riled up about some things. And I let some people push my buttons. But I have developed my own opinions over the years. But mostly because of what I experienced and not from what some one says or rumors.
I respect any one who uses the out doors properly. I dislike ones who don't. Know I have to admit I'm not positive where you all fall. But you are. So take it for what it worth. But I am the type who when he sees something wrong will not stand by and do nothing or keep my mouth shut. Like it or not i would turn in my best friend for poaching! But he understands and would do the same to me. Now thats a sportsman!


----------



## dmgonfishin55

Wow is all I have to say, stand hunters can trespass. I have never seen it but stand hunters can shoot at running deer. Deer drive participants can wait and shoot a standing deer. And all this can go both ways, no reason for anyone to bash someone elses style of hunting. It's like trollers and casters in fishing, some days the drivers kill more deer, some days the still hunter comes out on top....... Just so you know I stand hunt 90% of the year and drive the rest for a change of pace. You can be a safe ethical driver and stand hunter. There are people out there that follow the laws and regs. Why judge someone on their preference of hunting?


----------



## Bad Bub

Well, now that this has turned into another urination match..... how do you guys really feel about deer drives?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mrtwister_jbo

yea bud its looks like its going 2 be a longggggggggggggggg winter !!!!!!!!!!!!
lol lol lol
mrtwister


----------



## crappiedude

mrtwister_jbo said:


> yea bud its looks like its going 2 be a longggggggggggggggg winter !!!!!!!!!!!!
> lol lol lol
> mrtwister


this is just a practice round  wait till the snow flies.

Good luck to all this weekend. 
Weather you do drives or sit on stand be safe out there.


----------



## wildman

I thought the statement below sumed up deer drivers pretty well (really most things). As for the superman cape thing I was just mess-in around. Trust me I won't do that again..LOL 


"Guy's that drive deer are like anything else.Ex: New cars or used cars: sometimes you get great car sometimes a lemon... Women: Sometimes you find a good one sometimes you don't.... you get the picture... "



Really I think dmgonfishin55 and SB2 states it pretty well.. 


Sorry for the urination! LOL I just did like the commit "we called guys like you slob hunters!" or Guys like you give the sport a bad name.


As for you Viper: keep up the good work.


----------



## viper1

Wildman no problem here. Guess cabin fever is getting me too. I will never try to stop any one from hunting legally. I don't presume to think only drivers trespass. I have been on many drives when I was younger. I seen a lot of wounded deer and trespassing over the years when people drive deer. I have seen stands on peoples property where they wasn't allowed. Problem I have with drives is the pack attitude they develop at times. Now I'm not saying you guys do it or not. I'm saying it should never be done that way. As long as you hunt legal, responsibly and honorably your ok in my book!
Oh yes the smelt are hitting at Ashtabula! Also Deer season tomorrow for those of you able to go.


----------



## kernal83

This post cracks me up. It's like fly fishermen vs bait. Everyone has their own opinion on the only proper way to enjoy the sport. I Bowhunt, fly fish , throw bait and tomorrow will be hollering on a deer drive. Enjoy the outdoors any way u Want. Do it ethically, safely, responsibly and have fun. at the end of the day that's what it's all about. We should all quit driving cars because deer get wounded that way as well. Maybe I'm just terrible ( I shoot quite a bit) but if u haven't wounded or missed a deer when shooting from a stand i feel you haven't been hunting long enough. And i think ur crazy if u Dont think there is planning and Strategy to a GOOD deer drive Personally, I think the tradition, effectiveness and camaraderie of a deer drive is tough to beat. Be safe and good luck to all tomorrow no matter how u pursue your game. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mrtwister_jbo

the yelling boys drove the next proprety over from us 2day,am glad they did
pushed 7 does,1 small buck an a nice looking buck at leased a 8pt up my way,couldn't get the buck 2 stop even as i was yelling at it loud real loud like screaming at it lol about 50yrds i cut lose on the old boy didn't hit crap but sure was fun 2 unload 1st time i taken more than 1 shot in yrs but redeemed my self on a 150yrd+ shot on a nice doe. lol
twister


----------



## Hetfieldinn

mrtwister_jbo said:


> about 50yrds i cut lose on the old boy didn't hit crap but sure was fun 2 unload 1st time i taken more than 1 shot in yrs


...........so it's not only the guys putting on the drives that take cowboy shots and shoot at running deer. 

Case closed, lol.


----------



## kernal83

> ...........so it's not only the guys putting on the drives that take cowboy shots and shoot at running deer.
> 
> Case closed, lol.


So glad I'm not the only one that saw the irony in that post


----------



## viper1

Hetfieldinn said:


> ...........so it's not only the guys putting on the drives that take cowboy shots and shoot at running deer.
> 
> Case closed, lol.


My point exactly!
150 yd shoots with a shotgun and shooting at wide open running deer. Also didn't see any thing about tracking the deer that was shot at. A lot don't start bleeding for LONG TIME.


----------



## 11B in ohio

not driving deer related, but I did run across a guy during archery season in a stand, who while himself not actually trespassing had his stand situated in a way that unless a deer walked right under his stand he would be shooting it on our land. The first time I ran across him, I was in the back part and after I had finished hunting decided to walk around a bit and look around, he yelled at me asking if I had permission to hunt there..and I said of course, this is my families property, he tried to convince me it wasnt and when I said ok then who does it belong to who refused to tell me. needless to say my family has lived and owned the land since the 1940's so it took all of 5 minutes to find out who owned the 30' strip of the woods he was in....the result? the owner of the other property wasnt too happy about this guy hunting over our land and trying to run me off of our property.

As for the driving deer part...I kinda straddle the line on it..if they start at 7 am driving deer it kinda pisses me off since the deer are moving around pretty good on their own at that time. I get up at 4 and usually in the woods sitting in my spot 2 hours before daylight so things can settle back down after I go in. However if someone starts a drive noonish Im cool with it (as long as its safe and respectful to other hunters) since most of the deer have bedded down in some thicket somewhere. Of course I say that but since I hunt private property I have never ran across anyone driving deer that wasnt family or friends.


----------



## Bad Bub

Honestly there have been days this season i was praying for someone to get up and start pushing some deer around. What a sloooowww season.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mrtwister_jbo

well after saturdays fun  we got a bunch of guys an girls and a few childern 2 drive deer,man it was fun 17 people on a 25acre farm.there was around 75shots fired,it sure makes it mighty sporty 2 shot them on the run (hell any body can shot them when there standing still) lol lol the best part was when you had 2 dive under a log or hug a tree when u seen deer running because you knew some one was going 2 be shooting. man it was greatwe had a blast, everybody got shots we had one guy using a homemade 7shot muzzle loader he was pulling it around on his honda 4x4 realy cool.
well if there hadn't been any snow on the ground we wouldn't of know that we had even hit any of them deer till the crows showed up or found there bones in the spring after the yotes got them.the one little doe that we got couldn't believe how far they can go on just one leg an gut shot 3times.we found 4 differant blood trails,one went into a housing area an the other we followed 4 about 10mins or so and figured if that one could that far on just one legg an gut shot 3times heck those other could go on for miles then you got the ones that don't start bleeding till there miles away
hunting them deer like that is just like jump hunting rabbits only alot more fun an a bigger target.
the best part was when we did are drives on 4x4's,that realy makes it sporting watching them trying 2 hit'em when there running an your trying 2 drive an hold your ears at the same time lol thats when the guys with the handguns had there fun lot easy shooting a pistol than a rifle when your going down a bumpy logging road at 20mph lol
man can't hardly wait till muzzle loading season,hope there snow on the ground sure will make it easy 2 see blood trails after we unload on them with are 300yrd shots,some times it hard 2 tell if you hit them at 2ooyrds or more 
you have 2 walk clear out there 2 see if there's blood on the ground or not.we all got are loader's sighted in at 10''high at 100yrds only puts us like about 6'' low at 300yrds,then it comes down to you knowing your kentucky 
windage an just give them the right lead,we figured out that if it's running a about 1/2 speed your lead at 300yrds should be about 63ft or 20 yrds or so depending on the wind of coarse lol YOU CAN'T GET THEM IF YOU DON'T SHOT AT THEM lets go poke some holes in them an make them bleed
twister

ps hope you enjoyed this (just some more fuel 4 the fire)like i said its going 2 be a long winter


----------



## wildman

Loved it!!!!! Man I wish I was there that sounds like a real hoot-in good time.. Next time PM me... I'm there!!!!! LOL


----------



## kyradloff13

As long as you respect the game, I dont care what type of hunting people do as long as it is legal..


----------



## Triton 1862

Deer drives are for the people who don't know how to hunt. It just put a lot of stupid people in the woods with a gun. I have done it and don't like it. How many slugs have you heard to close I've heard 3 and that's to many. ODNR would do better if drives weren't allowed and more gun hunting was. Drives just make it a slaughter not a hunt. I want my kids to learn right. Rather than dodge slugs.. And people wonder why it's hard to get permission to hunt on someone's property. I hope this makes sence to others


----------



## Triton 1862

I guess I care more about kids than mrtwister. And the right way to hunt. I wouldn't brag about putting kids in for your fun. Point proven


----------



## ostbucks98

Triton 1862 said:


> I guess I care more about kids than mrtwister. And the right way to hunt. I wouldn't brag about putting kids in for your fun. Point proven


i guess you dont recognize sarcasm even when it smacks you in the face...."7 shot muzzleloader"

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage

I think drives are successful and proper to do in only a few conditions;

1 adverse weather and deer won't move out of the thickets
2 Its a day before you have to leave from a hunting trip and have to get a deer, all guys who have deer push for who hasn't got one
3 If you know the topography of your area well and where the deer bed and you can use military tactic style hunting where you strategically funnel deer into a hollow and hunt from the ridges

I don't feel on the other hand it should be put into practice is

1 when you don't want to sit and wait for a deer and actually hunt
2 hunting small acerage next to houses
3 done in groups too large and everyone isn't used to eachother, too many variables with crossfire. 


But i will say, it is great fun when done properly with a solid gameplan and everyone knowing their role properly.


----------



## Triton 1862

What sarcasm. Just the truth


----------



## Triton 1862

We just enjoy the hunt more, than yelling, chasing, and hoping for that lucky shot. That just doesn't sound like a sportsman. Just a lot of injured deer from people that buy their license the weekend before gun season,that have no business even owning a gun


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Triton 1862 said:


> Deer drives are for the people who don't know how to hunt. It just put a lot of stupid people in the woods with a gun. I have done it and don't like it. How many slugs have you heard to close I've heard 3 and that's to many. ODNR would do better if drives weren't allowed and more gun hunting was. Drives just make it a slaughter not a hunt. I want my kids to learn right. Rather than dodge slugs.. And people wonder why it's hard to get permission to hunt on someone's property. I hope this makes sence to others





Triton 1862 said:


> We just enjoy the hunt more, than yelling, chasing, and hoping for that lucky shot. That just doesn't sound like a sportsman. Just a lot of injured deer from people that buy their license the weekend before gun season,that have no business even owning a gun


Ignorance is bliss, I guess. If you don't like driving, good for you, but your silly blanket statements don't make 'sence' to those of us that drive deer 'sencibly', safely, and ethically. Not all drivers run through the woods, hip shooting at anything that moves while yelling and banging pots and pans together. The group I hunt with has been driving deer for over a decade, and we have permission to hunt over 2500 acres.


----------



## M.Magis

Triton 1862 said:


> We just enjoy the hunt more, than yelling, chasing, and hoping for that lucky shot. That just doesn't sound like a sportsman. Just a lot of injured deer from people that buy their license the weekend before gun season,that have no business even owning a gun


Youve got nothing better to do than join so you can bring up a two year old post, and start crap? Wow, youre just the type of member we need around here.


----------



## wildman

NOT!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman

peanut said:


> Deer drives are like pulling a huge net through the water when fishing. Sure pushing deer gets them moving and is a great way to fill your tag but I would get more enjoyment taking a trophy buck from a tree knowing I successfully planed my hunt, placed my stand in the right spot and eliminated my human scent than I would standing in an open field shooting one that other hunters forced my way. I enjoy the hunt as much or even more than the kill. I don't kill every deer I see. I enjoy watching them but If a big buck comes by he is toast. There is nothing like sitting in a stand and watching deer and other animals in their peacefull environment when they don't know your there. That is what hunting is all about to me.


I feel much the same way you do, but not entirely. The reason I took up bow hunting is so I could hunt alone and try to work out the puzzle for myself. However, deer drives are *NOT* like pulling a big net through the water.

My friend and I have permission to hunt the farm behind his property. It's about 100 acres I would guess. Every gun season another local farm family, and all their friends, drive every farm in the township. These are relationships that go back generations, it's not our property, so there's nothing we can do about it. 

Last year the "convoy" shows up, the posters get set up and the drive begins. They saw a grand total of 2 doe, and didn't get a shot at either of them. Later that night my buddy and I took the spotlight out back. Not to do anything illegal, just to see what was around. There were 10 deer in the cut cornfield alongside and behind his house! 

The deer know the land better than any human can because they live there 24/7/365! Trying to get a deer to move in a direction it doesn't want to move can be an exercise in futility.

To the OP, if the neighboring landowner wants to be disagreeable, I guess you have no alternative. I'd just tell him, "OK, you, and your people, stay the hell off of my land, and I, and my people, will stay the hell off of yours!"


----------



## sherman51

boy this is a tough one. I really don't agree to full blown deer drives myself. but one time I had two of my friends walk up through a swampy bedding area while I stayed on my stand. it was the last day of the season and I thought I had nothing to lose. needless to say I didn't see any deer. and when my friends got up to where I was hunting they said they hadn't seen anything either. so I guess you could say im alittle bit of a hypocrite.

but if its legal and you just shoot your own deer and don't just shoot everything that moves then other people tag deer that was shot by another hunter then im not going to say its wrong. but I've heard of drives where the shooters shoot as many deer as they can. I don't think that kind of drive is legal. 

I guess if I was hunting and some people I didn't know was doing a drive and I got a good shot at a deer I would shoot it.
sherman


----------



## Lundy

I don't think the OP really cares for any more opinions on this. He hasn't posted in 18 months and this thread was started 2 YEARS AGO


----------



## Bonemann

I've hunted from stands, still hunted and been part of drives. It's all good.

Get permission and find a place to hunt the way you like.

Don't get down on someone else's traditions because you don't like it.


----------



## M.Magis

Wasn't this locked yesterday?


----------



## Lundy

M.Magis said:


> Wasn't this locked yesterday?


Not locked, just wanted all to understand history of this thread


----------

